# DSLR Suggestion for around 40 to 50 k



## krish_techie (May 15, 2017)

Hey guys,

I would like to buy a new DSLR  in the above mentioned budget.
i'm new to dslr's. My iphone6 was good enough for most of my pictures till now, but i would like to dive deep and learn more.

My initial thought was to go for canon 80d, but it's too expensive right now for my budget as i'm planning to build my own pc as well. I understand that there are so many factors for taking good pictures and not just simply camera would do all the work. Most of the photos i would take would fall in the below categories :

1. portraits/gadget shoots - a good auto focus and depth of field would be useful here.
2. I would take most of my pics after evening. so a camera that is good at higher ISO's would be useful.
3. I would also like to use this camera for video as well. This was the only reason i thought of going with 80d but since it didn't have 4k i'm hesitant to spend huge amount on that camera as canon might update to 4k in 90d or something.

i know its too much of ask for the budget but i would like to start somewhere. Any suggestions on this would be really helpful.


----------



## raja manuel (May 15, 2017)

Is this budget just for your camera alone, or have you budged for future purchases of lenses, flashguns, tripods, etc.?
The lens typically has more value than the body, so choose your expenditure carefully if your budget is tight. From the interests you have listed a good flash set up might help you for stills.
The 80D (and the 70D before it) are known as YouTubers cameras for the video prowess, but shooting video on a DSLR is always going to be a bit tricky. They are better for movie style multiple shots edited together rather than long takes like in a handycam. Are you very keen on 4K? From what I have read, 4K is a bit of a gimmick on many lower end cameras. They overheat easily when shooting 4K so you either have to be very patient/determined or shell out more for a better camera.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2017)

Don't fancy Sony?
In your budget you can even grab D7000, but that's 7yr old tech. What do you think about this option?
800D comes with 80D's dual pixel AF, but it's more than your budget.
D5500/D5600 and 750D comes in your budget.
700D and D5300 costs less and leave some money for other camera accessories.
Weigh your priorities and grab the one you like.


----------



## krish_techie (May 16, 2017)

raja manuel said:


> Is this budget just for your camera alone, or have you budged for future purchases of lenses, flashguns, tripods, etc.?
> The lens typically has more value than the body, so choose your expenditure carefully if your budget is tight. From the interests you have listed a good flash set up might help you for stills.
> The 80D (and the 70D before it) are known as YouTubers cameras for the video prowess, but shooting video on a DSLR is always going to be a bit tricky. They are better for movie style multiple shots edited together rather than long takes like in a handycam. Are you very keen on 4K? From what I have read, 4K is a bit of a gimmick on many lower end cameras. They overheat easily when shooting 4K so you either have to be very patient/determined or shell out more for a better camera.



The budget is for the camera and a good basic lens. i'll buy other accessories or lenses later when i have the budget.
After some analysis i'm thinking of going with canon750d body and 50mm f/1.8 lens if i get a good deal on this or i'll go with stock 18-55mm lens.
I'm preferring canon over nikon as canon video is better than nikon's.  I understand that youtube videos or any other videos are done using multiple shots and edited after that and i would prefer that over a handycam anyday. So what do you think about this choice ?


----------



## krish_techie (May 16, 2017)

nac said:


> Don't fancy Sony?
> In your budget you can even grab D7000, but that's 7yr old tech. What do you think about this option?
> 800D comes with 80D's dual pixel AF, but it's more than your budget.
> D5500/D5600 and 750D comes in your budget.
> ...



I hear that sony's lenses are expensive. And most of my friend either have a canon or nikon.
So it would be a safe bet for me to go with either of these.

Canon 800d looks like a good option but i don't see it is available anywhere online. so i guess i need to check @local stores before deciding.
also what do you suggest nikon d5500 or canon 750d ? Just in case 800d doesn't come in my budget. Also any link for online deals would be useful as there are not many local places that offer better deals in hyd.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2017)

Yeah, Sony lenses are expensive. A6000 comes in your budget and you emphasis on video, so asked.
800D is available online. Check ebay and amazon. Yes, it overshoots your budget.
For shooting video, smooth and silent focusing helps a lot. In that regard, 750D scores more than D5500.


----------



## krish_techie (May 16, 2017)

nac said:


> Yeah, Sony lenses are expensive. A6000 comes in your budget and you emphasis on video, so asked.
> 800D is available online. Check ebay and amazon. Yes, it overshoots your budget.
> For shooting video, smooth and silent focusing helps a lot. In that regard, 750D scores more than D5500.



I see that 800d comes around 57k with stock 18-55 on amazon and sony a6000 with 16-50 and 55-210 comes for around 53.
I think i would go and check at the store once today and see if i can get a better deal and try hands-on.

I checked reviews comapring a6000 and 800d
Sony A6000 vs Canon T7i Detailed Comparison

Sony has 179 AF points vs 800d's 45. This would be very good for video as well as potrait photography right ?
sony looks promising to my requirements .. do you think i should go with sony ? i don't think we buy lenses that frequently ..how expensive are sony's lenses compared to canon's  ?


----------



## nac (May 16, 2017)

krish_techie said:


> I think i would go and check at the store once today and see if i can get a better deal and try hands-on.
> 
> I checked reviews comapring a6000 and 800d
> Sony A6000 vs Canon T7i Detailed Comparison
> ...


Yeah, do that and get the feel how it sits on hands.
Check reviews in imagingresource, cameralabs, pocketlint, dpreview of the cameras you have narrowed down.
Yeah wider spread is better. But 800D is also good with just 45 points.
Should you buy Sony a6000? You be the judge of that. We're just helping you to make an informed decision. Everything has it's own plus and minus. a6000 too has its own plus and minus. Weigh them and decide.
Ask @izzikio_rage he is using one.


----------



## Siddhartht (May 16, 2017)

I use a Sony A6000 with Sigma 30mm/1.4. The whole combo is around 5290+3200 SEK, which translates roughly into 62000 INR. When it comes to video, Sony isn't joking around. A6000 can be used for longer videos with an external recorder (it has clean HDMI output) and A6300(which is expensive) can crack up to 4K with S-Log, so you can do color grading afterwards and preserve highlights. For a videographer, DSLRs are not that great, specially since their autofocus modules are completely useless(Pentax, Nikon) and they have to rely on (on)sensor contrast detection. Canon has duel pixel AF, but it is not as refined as the Sony or Panasonic/Olympus AF implementation, specially for bursts and video(still, live view autofocus on Canon is by no means mediocre).

Look at Olympus Pen F and Panasonic Lumix GX8(4K). I will not comment on the prices since those cameras are hard to find. The best thing about M 4/3 is the lens system and quality. Camera might itself be slightly expensive, but you have option to buy great lenses(Look here: M.ZUIKO DIGITAL Lenses - Lenses  | Olympus and M.ZUIKO DIGITAL Lenses - Lenses  | Olympus). Moreover, Lumix GX8 has excellent video capabilities with weather sealing and is one of the cheapest 4K capable mirrorless you can buy.

When it comes to Sony, they have an (strictly) OK selection of lenses. But they have excellent selection of adapters (Sigma MC-11 is a wonderful adapter which allows most of the Sigma/Canon lenses to work with A6xxx with acceptable autofocus performance). Also, if you are starting with primes, there is option of Sony 50mm 1.8 and Sigma 30mm 1.4, both of which are excellent lenses and are comparatively cheap. Low light performance is also good. These are "small" cameras(A6xxx), that means the built and handling is not as good as DSLRs.

In short (according to me), this are pros and cons for each system:
Sony E-mount: Sony A6000
+Excellent selection of third party lenses using adapters(Sigma MC-11)
+Excellent selection of manual third party lenses(Samyang, Legacy glass)
+Capable enough for videos (A6300 is just too good when it comes to 4K)
+Some really good lenses for cheap (Sony 50/1.8, Sony 35/1.8, Sigma 30/1.4) - and compact too
+/-Autofocus is controversial. Depends on the lens and situation.
+Fast burst rates
-Expensive native lenses(accept for the kit and 50mm/1.8)
-Built is not as solid (But not bad. I used my A6000 in Scandinavian winter, and that is something..-16C and snow)
-Portable only with certain lenses (Kit 16-50, 35, and Sigma 19)
-Don't bother about Zeiss/Sony G lenses and their advantages. Too expensive and you don't want to use the new ones on a cropped sensor.

Note:- Out of camera Sony JPEGs are okayish. Be ready to use RAW as you default format for recording.

Micro 4/3 (Panasonic and Olympus): Panasonic DMC-GX8
+Everyone uses them here for videography (Don't know if that is an advantage)
+Great, Great selection of lens
+Portable and great built
+Excellent in body image stabilization(good for video).
+Again, LENS
+/-Autofocus performance suffers same conundrum as Sony, not clearly a plus or minus
-Bad service in India
-HARD TO FIND
-Cost advantage might be negated by import duties in  India
-Smaller sensor, so less depth than APS-C.
-Not really comfortable when used with big lenses

Note:- Out of camera Olympus/Panasonic JPEGs are good.

DSLRs (Canon in specific): Canon EOS 80D
+Good service in India. Availability is good, both for cameras and lenses
+Price
+Excellent selection of lenses
+Good handling(D80) and build quality
+Excellent out of camera JPEGs
+SPEED of operation
-Viewfinder is not as great as Nikon/Pentax
-Optimal autofocus requires use of dedicated sensor
-Not as good as other two options for video(D80 is still a better one out of other DSLRs)
-DSLRs tend to have slight amount of back/front focus, so some lenses might not be as sharp, but you will never notice.
-Big and heavy
-Slower performance when it comes to burst
-Sensor is not as sensitive as other two (20M 4/3 and 24M M mount) for low light photography(D80)




Edit:-


krish_techie said:


> I hear that sony's lenses are expensive. And most of my friend either have a canon or nikon.
> So it would be a safe bet for me to go with either of these.
> 
> Canon 800d looks like a good option but i don't see it is available anywhere online. so i guess i need to check @local stores before deciding.
> also what do you suggest nikon d5500 or canon 750d ? Just in case 800d doesn't come in my budget. Also any link for online deals would be useful as there are not many local places that offer better deals in hyd.



Most of your friends have a DSLRs, but maybe they purchased Canon or Nikon because there friends had those two. Don't fall into this vicious cycle! Go to flickr and see the pictures and judge by yourself. Also, camera is just half of the story, how you use it is something which will define the pictures you take.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2017)

I've been using the old Sony NEX6 for a few years now and it's been an amazing camera. The only difference i see vs my friend's olympus is that the olympus has a smaller sensor but a ton of really amazing features (intervalometer, great focus assist modes, really good menus and dials). For the service and the reliability the sony beats everything hands down. If like me you are willing to use legacy glass then there is a ton of really good glass at cheap (3k-5k) prices that'll give you amazing pics. 

You'll love how compact this is vs other cams and will realize that this is not at the cost of quality or even speed or durability

You can check out my pics here 
Amlan Mathur - @amlanmathur's Instagram Profile | INK361

Amlan  Mathur


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2017)

You already got lot of tips 

I would like to ask whether your friends are willing to share there lens with you? If you guys are planning to do some lens sharing among yourself while going on photographic trips, it will save lots of money. If you are just saying Nikon or canon based on people saying DSLR=Nikon/canon then you have multiple choices.


----------



## CRACING (May 17, 2017)

For video, you can checkout Nikon AF-P lenses because they focus slightly faster and makes less noise (Sound) compared to existing AF-S. Nikon D3300 and D5300 full support AF-P lenses. As well as latest professional Nikon DSLRs.

Similarly there is STM in Canon but zoom STM lenses are expensive.


----------



## krish_techie (May 18, 2017)

Thank you so much guys for your amazing responses. I finally went with canon 80d on Amazon for 72k with the stock lens. I might have spent a little extra as I didn't find proper sellers here in hyd . I asked at couple of stores but they quoted higher prices for the same. For the people saying Sony is better .. I did try a6000 and a63000 but I felt 80d more comfortable in hand for me so i went with 80d and I'm super excited to get my hands on it. Will post the pics once I receive it.

Edit: I also liked auto focus on 80d better compared to the others.just my personal opinion.


----------



## nac (May 18, 2017)

krish_techie said:


> I finally went with canon 80d on Amazon for 72k with the stock lens.


Wonderful  Congrats.
This camera is for vlogging?


----------



## krish_techie (May 18, 2017)

nac said:


> Wonderful  Congrats.
> This camera is for vlogging?


Not exactly but a bit of photography and short videos first. Maybe vlogging if required in future.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 18, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome to the club. Will be waiting to see your pics on the photography thread. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2017)

krish_techie said:


> Thank you so much guys for your amazing responses. I finally went with canon 80d on Amazon for 72k with the stock lens. I might have spent a little extra as I didn't find proper sellers here in hyd ..



Thats great ..Congrats.


----------



## Siddhartht (May 18, 2017)

krish_techie said:


> Thank you so much guys for your amazing responses. I finally went with canon 80d on Amazon for 72k with the stock lens. I might have spent a little extra as I didn't find proper sellers here in hyd . I asked at couple of stores but they quoted higher prices for the same. For the people saying Sony is better .. I did try a6000 and a63000 but I felt 80d more comfortable in hand for me so i went with 80d and I'm super excited to get my hands on it. Will post the pics once I receive it.
> 
> Edit: I also liked auto focus on 80d better compared to the others.just my personal opinion.



You will not be disappointment. I agree, A6000 is not really comfortable with big lenses(I used it with Sigma 50-100/1.8, and I was barely able to hold it). 
Time to look for all the tutorials and stuff!


----------



## krish_techie (May 18, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the club. Will be waiting to see your pics on the photography thread.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





sujoyp said:


> Thats great ..Congrats.



Thank you guys.



Siddhartht said:


> You will not be disappointment. I agree, A6000 is not really comfortable with big lenses(I used it with Sigma 50-100/1.8, and I was barely able to hold it).
> Time to look for all the tutorials and stuff!



yup .. it's time to start the actual learning


----------



## CRACING (May 18, 2017)

@krish_techie

Canon 80D with EF-S18-55 IS STM on Paytm costs Rs. 67888/- Actual cost Rs. 77888 and 15% cashback (Max 10,000) on that.

JJMEHTA-MUMBAI is the best seller and there shall be no issues with warranty. Same cannot be said for Amazon.

Anyway, congrats for purchasing new DSLR.


----------



## krish_techie (May 18, 2017)

CRACING said:


> @krish_techie
> 
> Canon 80D with EF-S18-55 IS STM on Paytm costs Rs. 67888/- Actual cost Rs. 77888 and 15% cashback (Max 10,000) on that.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info but the 15%cashback is in paytm wallet. i would be spending 5k extra and i would eventually have to spend that again in paytm for something unnecessary. I'm good with amazon, i even have prime so i'll get it quicker than paytm


----------



## CRACING (May 18, 2017)

Yep, the cashback will be credited into wallet after the product is shipped. However, you can transfer the money from wallet to back account. Previously when I did it, Paytm charged 4% and now I think its reduced to 1%.

Amazon service is good but only thing you have to make sure is the warranty. My camera didn't had issues so far but when I asked local Nikon authorized service center, they said they won't accept warranty for products bought online. So on next purchase, I choose Paytm (Inter Foto India) for one lens and another from Camarena.in.


----------



## krish_techie (May 18, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Yep, the cashback will be credited into wallet after the product is shipped. However, you can transfer the money from wallet to back account. Previously when I did it, Paytm charged 4% and now I think its reduced to 1%.
> 
> Amazon service is good but only thing you have to make sure is the warranty. My camera didn't had issues so far but when I asked local Nikon authorized service center, they said they won't accept warranty for products bought online. So on next purchase, I choose Paytm (Inter Foto India) for one lens and another from Camarena.in.



Thanks for bringing it up. i checked reviews and looks like no issue with warranty. The first thing i do after receiving is register the device on canon for warranty. If i see any issues i would return or contact amazon.


----------



## krish_techie (May 25, 2017)

I Received the cam on Sunday.. here is a pic of the cam   I Registered on canon website and there are no issues with warranty.


----------



## sonali456 (Jun 11, 2018)

You can go for many options: 
1. canon 750D or 700D 
2.  nikon d5200, d5300, d3300 and d3400 are good choices.


----------

